# Illinois General Assembly passes bill to ban citizens from recording police



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Illinois General Assembly revives recording ban | Illinois Policy | An independent government watchdog


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When they are voted out, the new assembly can rid the state of that unconstitutional statute.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Why am I not a Jackbooted Thug yet?

In a Police State, the police will take every measure against you to stop from recording or reporting their bad deeds...


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Denton said:


> When they are voted out, the new assembly can rid the state of that unconstitutional statute.


ROFL! You must not be from the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois. "Vote them out." Ha! That's a good one!

Here in Hellinois we elect the SAME people, time after time. Their names may change, hell on occasion their parties may change (rarely), but they are ALL functionally the SAME people. Except for a small section "down state" that numerically doesn't matter, this state is ***OWNED*** by Chicago. Governor, State Senate, General Assembly, Attorney general, etc.

If your not on-board w/ the Chicago political machine, you don't have a hope. Look at the crap that happened when Jack Ryan ran against a younger Barack Obama for the Illinois Senate in 2004. Hell, the Republican Party sold Ryan out as much as the Dems did. They feared he would be a Gubernatorial candidate in 2006 that would get in the way of Illinois GOP favorite (and Rod Blagojevich praising POS herself) Judy Baar Topinka. She lost the primary anyway, and the Illinois GOP ran yet another "token" candidate against Rod Blagojevich. You may remember him as the Illinois Governor that went to prison for corruption. But he's in good company. 4 of our last 7 gov's went to prison. Sigh.

Otto Kerner, Jr. (D) governor from 1961 to 1968
Daniel Walker (D) governor from 1973 to 1977
George Ryan (R) governor from 1999 to 2003 (RINO)
Rod Blagojevich (D) governor from 2003 to 2009


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If they wanted to they could pass a ban on Lobsters, or using the word Fast, or painting your house silver...

It will never stick.. court cases everywhere have already determined that in PUBLIC there is no right to privacy for ANYBODY....Police included. This BAN will never pass muster and is a waste of time


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If they wanted to they could pass a ban on Lobsters, or using the word Fast, or painting your house silver...
> 
> It will never stick.. court cases everywhere have already determined that in PUBLIC there is no right to privacy for ANYBODY....Police included. This BAN will never pass muster and is a waste of time


Since when has blatant unconstitutionality EVER stopped Hellinois from passing a law? lol

Remember, we were just ranked the "Worst run State in the US". I guess if you're going to fail, fail to the max!
http://illinoisreview.typepad.com/i...ois-ranked-worst-run-state-in-the-nation.html


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Patently unconstitutional. It will not hold up to a challenge. Just like their (Illinois') attacks on the 2nd amendment. Government must be transparent and the Police must be subject to public scrutiny. They want everything to be as protected, layered and insidious as Obamacare while they spin their web.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Eagles700LvL said:


> Illinois General Assembly revives recording ban | Illinois Policy | An independent government watchdog


Did anyone happen to catch the bill number? I have angry phone calls to make.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

videodork said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the bill number? I have angry phone calls to make.


AMENDMENT TO SENATE BILL 1342 is what one of the links gives me.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Eagles700LvL said:


> AMENDMENT TO SENATE BILL 1342 is what one of the links gives me.


I don't think that's it. I did a ctrl+f on the text of Amendment to Senate bill 1342, and none of the following words appear anywhere in it>

"Photograph"
"Photo"
"Record"
"film"
"observe"


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/98/SB/PDF/09800SB1342ham006.pdf


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now you understand why I got the F%&# out of ILLannoyed.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Now you understand why I got the F%&# out of ILLannoyed.


Take me with you!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

That's the right one. Here's the link.
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/98/SB/PDF/09800SB1342ham006.pdf


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Look at the states that enact these blatantly unconstitutional laws. No filming, stop and frisk, gun control, etc. What do they all have in common? They are all run by liberals.


----------

